# Hello Everyone.



## titus (Apr 27, 2008)

Just thought I'd stop in to say hi. I'm a CA transplant thats been living in Germany the last 8 years. I just started keeping mantids again since I was a kid. I keep and breed a bunch of reptiles though; cornsnakes, BP, carpets, monitors, and other inverts. My first mantid to start me off again is a pair of sub adult budwings. Though I have some ghost and Ind. flowers coming this week.


----------



## Andrew (Apr 27, 2008)

Welcome! Looks like you're off to a good start.


----------



## Rick (Apr 27, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi Titus and welcome to the forum from OHIO! I have seen some pictures of the architecture in Germany and most of what I seen was beautiful! But that was many moons ago, is it still?


----------



## pedro92 (Apr 28, 2008)

Welcome to the mantid forum and hobby. It is hard to stop once you start(IMO). Have fun and use the forum to find out much more.

Chris From Montana


----------

